# FS: Zaire Ktumba Frontosa Breeder Group REDUCED



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

REDUCED have to go selling my zaire Kitumba group 1 Male 4 Female male has picked his woman I just dont have the space he needs to full fill his destiny and I cant care for them anymore he is chasing the others and he needs a bigger tank than i got female hold eggs group for $400


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

oh wow, didnt expect you to sell it so soon
too bad i already got my group of mobas =(


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Moba are beauty


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I had to sell them I'm neglecting them since I setup my ray tank they deserve attention and a better setup to thrive


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

WTH.....why are you selling everything


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not selling everything but I can't get a bigger tank right now had a bit of a spat with the wife over getting a big tank again for the frontosa and she went crazy so I figured that the stress isn't worth it so I should just sell the frontosa plus I start my old job again on mOnday too much for me around the house just keeping a few small tanks and my stingrays in the 180 I'll Put something else in place of the frontosa they deserve a nice big tank


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice group!! Seen them myself!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Make me an offer for these beauty's


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump me up Scotty


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

BUMP Me Again


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bump for great deal
sad to see 1 less person keeping africans here theres too few as it is


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Weekend sale $375 firm no less if they don't sell this weekend as of Monday I'll keep them and get a new tank


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

keep them!.....


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Last weekend bump


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

putt them on Craigslist you will have better luck there. pretty much every one on this forum want stuff for free so hard to sell stuff on this forum


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol true I hear ya


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Mods Please close thread Thanks


----------

